# Looking for a IRCD server on FreeBSD - working



## bryn1u (Jul 10, 2014)

Hey,

I'm looking for a IRCD server under FreeBSD 10. I installed Unrealircd but there are too many bugs during installation. Someone has any positive experience with any IRCD server and could share with me?

Thanks.


```
oot@irc:/usr/local/etc/Unreal # ls
aliases                 badwords.message.conf   cache                   ircd.motd               spamfilter.conf
badwords.channel.conf   badwords.quit.conf      help.conf               ircd.rules              unrealircd.conf
root@irc:/usr/local/etc/Unreal # service unrealircd onestart
Starting unrealircd.
 _   _                      _ ___________  _____     _
| | | |                    | |_   _| ___ \/  __ \   | |
| | | |_ __  _ __ ___  __ _| | | | | |_/ /| /  \/ __| |
| | | | '_ \| '__/ _ \/ _` | | | | |    / | |    / _` |
| |_| | | | | | |  __/ (_| | |_| |_| |\ \ | \__/\ (_| |
 \___/|_| |_|_|  \___|\__,_|_|\___/\_| \_| \____/\__,_|
                           v3.2.10.3
                     using TRE 0.8.0 (BSD)
                     using OpenSSL 1.0.1h-freebsd 5 Jun 2014
                     using zlib 1.2.8
                     using libcurl/7.37.0 OpenSSL/1.0.1h zlib/1.2.8
 
* Loading IRCd configuration ..
* /usr/local/etc/Unreal/unrealircd.conf:12: loadmodule src/modules/commands.so: failed to load: Cannot open module file: No such file or directory
[error] IRCd configuration failed to load
/usr/local/etc/rc.d/unrealircd: WARNING: failed to start unrealircd
```


----------



## selflessscoundrel (Oct 4, 2018)

This is a shot in the dark - but did you ever have any luck with IRCd on FreeBSD?  Care to share your experience?


----------

